# How do 5.10 bike shoes fit?



## el Camino (May 30, 2012)

Looking to buy a pair of 5.10 freeriders or spitfires, but none in the local shops. Looks like i need tomshop the internet. How do they fit? How should they fit? I'm usually somewhere between a 13 amd a 14. Thx


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Like a glove!


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh, you mean as far as running big/small, I find them to be spot on or true to size. I've have 8 pairs going back to the Intense branded 5.10s and all size 10 and they all fit the same, at least that is my experience.


----------



## el Camino (May 30, 2012)

So, should i buy snug like a climbing shoe, or loose like a normal shoe


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I never want my toe in contact with the toe box, I want no more than 1/4 inch space between my big toe (my longest toe) and the toe box. If it is pressing up against your toe on flat ground it will be really uncomfortable and more pronounced when you are walking down hill and on uneven terrain.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

If it helps my Freeriders and Impacts fit the same and I don't have any experience with the Spitfires but I assume they fit likewise. I find different fits with different manufacturers, Nike I find run small, Merrell I find run big, Adidas I find true to size, best bet is to try em' on at a local place if you can.


----------



## DhRoadStar (Mar 23, 2012)

el Camino said:


> So, should i buy snug like a climbing shoe, or loose like a normal shoe


'shakes head'


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I found them to run on the small side.


----------



## el Camino (May 30, 2012)

Thx. Are 5.10s a really a whole lot better than normal skate shoes... Circa,etnies,etc?


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

I have always worn vans or DC's.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

wont ride without them


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Switching from some Nike 6.0s to 5.10s I can tell a difference. Then 5.10s just stick to the pedal so much better. I will probably get a new pair just for biking.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I tried Vans, got a lot of slipping, got some 5.10's and they stick like crazy! Yes, there is a big difference.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

510s are the best, IMO. I found that they fit the same as Vans. I wear a 12 Vans and the same in 510.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I wear 10.5 in most shoes and got 10.5's in Five Ten's and they fit fine


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I use the impacts and find them to be true to size.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ordered a half size down. Full size down felt way to small. It was kinda strange.

Impact lo's btw.


----------



## el Camino (May 30, 2012)

Ok, ordered 'em. Freeriders, a half size big, but this is montana, so it gets cold. At $100 they Better be worth 2 pairs of normal skate shoes.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

AC/BC said:


> 10.5's in Five Ten's


I just found that funny
Maybe it's just me.

Anyway, my Impacts fit true to size.


----------



## OTB-O-Rama (Mar 3, 2012)

5.10s are great, fit very well. I used the Euro sizing standard to ensure that I was as on the money as I could be. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

I wear a size 10 EE and the 5.10 in size ten fit like a glove. Bill


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

I wear a size 13 and my freeriders in size 13 fit just as well as all my other shoes.


----------

